
How to instantly share files from your computer with anyone in the world? - vishr
https://labstack.com/docs/tunnel/cookbook/file-sharing
======
ddtaylor
A similar method can be used via Tor where you don't want to trust a third
party and want guaranteed end-to-end encryption. Also bonus points for not
needing a STUN server or having to open ports.

